
Early Mapping of Silicon Valley and the Web - infodocket
https://www.davidrumsey.com/blog/2019/5/12/early-mapping-of-silicon-valley-and-the-web/
======
ChrisArchitect
the best kind of followup for this after the infamous iA web trend ones would
be the layout of the introduction to the TV series Silicon Valley, with it's
small conglomeration of brand firms and animation of change as companies
buy/sell/open/close in short period.

